# What kinda of Altima do I have?



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

I have a 1997 Altima, but it doesnt have any badges that say GLX or SE or whatever the different kinds are. I have grey cloth seats, 4 speakers, it had a am/fm/tape deck before i put in a aftermarket unit, its got black steel wheels with nissan wheel covers, power windows/locks/brakes, cruise, no sunroof, no spoiler. Dont know if this info helps any  How would I find out which Altima model I have? thanks....

erik


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

well chances are you don't have a GLE or an SE. my guess is that if someone debadged it it would be a GXE...


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Gimme your VIN and I'll run it through


----------



## Altima_G_212 (Feb 6, 2006)

YEA i would probably be the GXE altima. i got the same year but not sun roof :thumbup:


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

found out i got a gxe. thanks..


----------

